# But they're like, fifty bucks!



## kennyc (Dec 7, 2020)

So I'll make my own.

As practice for a few other projects I have in mind, and because my zKramer is wider than the plastic edgeguards I usually use, I decided to give a go to making my own saya. 

My woodworking background is mostly just from high school shop class, but I did appreciate the opportunity to pick up some new tools (handsaw & chisels)

The wood is a piece which I was told was mahogany, but I highly doubt it. Soft enough to dent with a fingernail, no specific scent other than "sawdust". Anyone have any idea?

I'm using the two-piece chisel method as described by a few tutorials here on KKF. Pictures:

Sawing my own planks. Who needs power tools anyway (after this, definitely me!)










A tidying up some of the sawn faces 









Current status





All input is welcomed!


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 7, 2020)

Great job! Keep it up.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 7, 2020)

No way thats mahogany. Looks like beech


----------



## pleue (Dec 7, 2020)

could be clear hemlock or fir. looks fun!


----------



## kennyc (Dec 7, 2020)

The wood came to me in the format of four 4X4x40 posts. Apparently it was originally from a piano. Does that additional info help?

Regardless, whats the likelyhood that its toxic/not suitable for use around kitchen & cooking knives?


----------



## kennyc (Dec 16, 2020)

finished out to 240 grit with boiled linseed oil wipe - Currently has been set up with a friction-fit but debating on drilling out for a pin.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 16, 2020)

Looks great ! it was your first time making a saya ?


----------



## kennyc (Dec 16, 2020)

thanks! It's my first saya - I'm still not sold on their usefulness over plastic edgeguards, but everyone else had them so i wanted to fit in


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Dec 16, 2020)

I've had trouble with kydex edge guards sliding off the blade, so I prefer sayas, even though they're bulkier.

To be fair though, I tend to grab the edge guard and hope for the best.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice work!
I think of sayas as a form of protection for transport, not for long-term storage. Knife guards are better for protecting the edge in a drawer. A lot depends on the type of steel and conditions. Leaving in a saya longer might lead to an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 17, 2020)

toddnmd said:


> Nice work!
> I think of sayas as a form of protection for transport, not for long-term storage. Knife guards are better for protecting the edge in a drawer. A lot depends on the type of steel and conditions. Leaving in a saya longer might lead to an unpleasant surprise.


Especially in an environment with big enough temperature swings and some humidity.


----------

